# retour d'expérience / retex / rex



## Carole1981

Bonjour
Connaissez vous cette expression en espagnol? 
*retour d'expérience*
IL s'agit de témoigner d'une expérience professionnelle, ici

Merci


----------



## Carole1981

Bonjour,
Merci mais ce n'est pas le sens
Cela fait partie de la gestion de risques, mais il s'agit vraiment de témoigner d'une expérience, 
Vous avez des idées?


----------



## Xerinola

Carole1981 said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Connaissez vous cette expression en espagnol?
> IL s'agit de témoigner d'une expérience professionnelle, ici
> 
> Merci


 
Salut!
Je sais que tu cherches une expression espagnole, mais est-ce que le sens de retour d'experience que tu as, est celui de feedback?

saludos


----------



## Wesley Benton

EvaluaciÓn?


----------



## Carole1981

si pienso que el sentido se acerca de feeback, bravo!
entonces, pongo feedback o lo traduzco?


----------



## Xerinola

yo la verdad, lo dejaría en inglés: feedback, aunque supongo q tb podrías decir: retroalimentación ,pero no se si me gusta mucho...
 saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Carole,

Et si tu nous situais le mot dans son contexte, tu ne crois pas que ça nous aiderait à y voir un peu plus clair ?

Plus on a de données, plus on a de chances de pouvoir te fournir un terme valable. D'accord ? Merci.


----------



## Carole1981

ql s'agit d'un PPT sur une méthodologie de projet 
qVoici la phrase: 
q 
qIndustrialiser nos activités en profitant des bonnes pratiques et des *retours d’expérience* de nos précédents succès 
q 
qJ'espère pouvoir vous aider


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Carole !

Cela a l'air d'aller dans la ligne de : efectos, repercusiones, beneficios, recaída, frutos...

A ver qué inspira a los demás.


----------



## tatius

¿Qué os parece "experencia" sin más? Lo digo porque la experiencia siempre nos vuelve a nosotros...


----------



## Carole1981

je préfère feedbacks


----------



## tatius

Carole, yo soy de las que creen que una de las responsabilidades del traductor es cuidar el idioma y "feedback" no deja de ser un barbarismo: no todo el mundo lo entiende y puede reemplazarse por una palabra española acorde. Pero es tu traducción, claro.


----------



## Carole1981

Si entiendo lo que quieres decir,
pero estoy traduciendo un document de "management" asi ves, y feedback es la palabra apropiada, que todos los destinatarios entenderan
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Coinicido contigo, Tatius, más cuando feedback no es una palabra muy usada en España, fuera de los conceptos informátivos e informáticos. No sé si se va a entender bien. Hay otros anglicismos que usaría sin dudarlo por ser más claros y más usados que sus correspondencias españolas. Pero este, Carole, no me convence nada. Más aún cuando en tu texto no hablan de feedback tampoco.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy y Tatius. "Experiencia" sin más me parece perfecto.
Si quieres algo más largo o pomposo puedes hablar de "Cúmulo de experiencas" o de "aprovechamiento de las experiencias".

Para ser sincera, en francés tampoco me agrada e incluso me suena negativo ya que se habla de "retour d´âge", "cheval de retour", "être de retour de tout". Ninguna de estas expresiones son muy halagueñas que digamos.
Tengo la fuerte convicción que el "feedback" ha sido traducido sin mucho miramiento y con muy poca fortuna.
Después de leer la definición inglesa de la palabra veo se habla aquí del examen exhaustivo de la experiencia y del reconocimiento crítico y de la aplicación de sus lecciones, "du savoir tiré de l´expérience; de l´acquis de l´expérience", "de los conocimientos adquiridos gracias a la experiencia"

Después de todo esto  entiendo que prefieras "feedback".

Au revoir, hasta luego

*Edit.* Pardon, j´ai écrit ma réponse en espagnol. Dis-moi si tu veux que je la ré-écrive en français.


----------



## pejeman

Para mí, con "experiencia" basta y sobra. 

Y ese rollo de "retroalimentacion" no se halla en el diccionario. Retrocarga sí, y se refiere a un arma que se carga no por la boca del cañon, sino por el otro lado, asi es que la "retroalimentacion" sería algo bastante desagradable


----------



## Carole1981

Bueno
Gracias por sus comentarios sobre mi poco de miramiento!
Mea culpa


----------



## Gévy

Salut Carole,

Ne prends pas à mal nos interventions, chacun donne son avis pour mieux te guider sur ce qui est plus habituel, plus naturel en espagnol. N'était-ce pas ce que tu voulais ?

Une fois que tu as tout en mains, c'est toi qui décides bien sûr de ta traduction.  

Bonne journée !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Qué os parece "testimonios", simplemente ?


----------



## Carole1981

pienso que no hay verdaderos testimonios formales, 
experiencia debe de ser lo mas apropiado
pero ya he devuelto mi traduccion....
Gracias a todos


----------



## tatius

Entonces "feedback" está bien. 


EDIT: es broma, "experiencia" me parece una mejor traducción.


----------



## Yul

¿Retroacción, quizás?
Yul


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Creo que he encontrado la solución a mi problema de traducción de manera inversa, ... por ese motivo deseo indicaros que quizás la palabra anteriormente indicada de *retroalimentación*, ... pueda responder a esa duda.


----------



## cachomero

*Nueva Pregunta*​
Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré ce terme dans l'une de mes traductions. Voici la phrase :





> Analyser dès le premier mois la réponse à une catastrophe a rarement été réalisé par le secteur de l’évaluation. Si les déploiements militaires ou la Sécurité civile conduisent régulièrement des *RETEX*http://forum.wordreference.com/#_msocom_1 , les évaluateurs arrivent souvent bien après, alors que les équipes des premières heures et semaines ont été remplacées et que le temps écoulé a déjà modifié le souvenir de cette première phase.


Or, en cherchant le sens de l'acronyme RETEX, il se trouve que ça veut dire '*retours d'expériences*' qui est un ensemble de techniques pour informer sur les expériences rencontrées lors d'une mission de terrain, les analyser et les exploiter. Je me demande s'il existe une expression équivalente en espagnol pour ce genre de techniques faisant partie de la gestion de la qualité.
Je suis d'accord sur le fait que _feedback _n'est pas très adapté dans ce contexte, mais les autres propositions ci-dessus ne me semblent pas tout à fait satisfaisantes.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lunar

Como de costumbre caigo en discusiones "añejas", pero siempre puede ser útil para consultas futuras:
De acuerdo que el uso de feed-back nos haría ganar tiempo y esfuerzo, y que da "caché" à los usuarios de jergas marketinianas ... Sin empargo, yo propongo otra opción:

Intercambio de experiencias 

o, según el contexto, simplemente:

comentarios...

¡Saludos!


----------



## MAML

Bonjour.

J'ai trouvé l'expression "REX", qui équivaut à "retour d'expérience" sur un marché pour l'implantation de certains services informatiques au Maroc. Le signifié de cette tournoure est très proche de ces qui vous avez signalé, mais dans le domaine commercial ce "REX" peut être traduit por l'expression espagnole "lecciones aprendidas", bien que celle-ci soit, à son tour, un anglicisme parvenu du domain de la grande entreprise. pourtant, ce signifié "lecciones aprendidas" ne tombe pas bien dans tous les contextes. Par exemple: dans la gestion des événements de la circulation des trains, ce REX porte sur l'analyse et la mise à contribution des modèles d'action, le pklus souvent sous la forme de tableaux de bord ou de plans d'action dont on profite quand un événement semblable y est survenu. Dans cet environnement, la traduction la plus conseillanle est "lecciones aprendidas", mais il y a d'autres environnements où une autre traduction est préférable du moment qu'une autre nuance est mise en relief par le contexte. C'est le cas des financiers ou des gesteurs des grandes sociétés, où la nuance principale est celle de l'analyse au-dessus de celle de la l'application des résultats tirés de celle-là.

Je serais content d'avoir aidé à éclaircir cette question.


----------



## merquiades

Sí, Lecciones aprendidas, también reacciones, comentarios, y algo más formal... reflexiones sobre el proyecto, análisis, observaciones, crítica.  No hace falta ese neologismo tan feo:  retroalimentación


----------



## MAML

Tu as très raison, mon ami. Mais le néologisme dans les affaires, notamment celui qui est parvenu du monde anglo-saxon, est accepté le plus souvent sans qu'aucune question ne se soit pas posée. L'enrichissement du langage exige un certain critère, d'ailleurs. le REX, terme bien étrange pour les hispanophones, doit être traduit ou adapté au fur et à mesure que le contexte l'exigera, c'est à dire, du point de vue sémantique, il y a toujours des alternatives dans la langue d'arrivée qui seront capables dans presque tous les contextes de remplir le siginifié tout de même qu'un autre emprunt. Mais dans ce genre de transferts il faut toujours mettre à part la question du prestige d'un terme emprunté tout à nouveau. Et parfois celle-ci est une question incontournable qui empêche l'adaptation ou la traduction d'un emprunt sémantique dans la langue d'arrivée. 

Cordialement,


----------



## tchatche

Mas informacion por aqui : http://www.ecbproject.org/capitulo-...entacion-para-mejorar-el-impacto-del-proyecto



> Capítulo 5: Usar la *retroalimentación *para mejorar el impacto del proyecto
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> 
> 
> El seguimiento del proyecto, la *retroalimentación *que se recibe sobre el mismo y los informes ayudan a los equipos de campo a saber qué funciona y qué no funciona durante el proyecto. Cualquier error puede tener consecuencias graves para las personas afectadas por una emergencia. Compartir lo aprendido e ir adaptando el proyecto en curso significa que las buenas prácticas se podrán repetir y las prácticas menos buenas se rectificarán lo antes posible.





> ¿Cuándo?
> 
> 
> Analice, resuma y suministre la información procedente del seguimiento y la *retroalimentación *de los beneficiaries a las reuniones de planificación cuanto antes. Si esta información no se utiliza, haberla recopilado es una pérdida de tiempo y recursos para el personal y los beneficiarios.





> ¿Cómo?
> 
> 
> Base sus decisiones y posibles modificaciones del proyecto en la información obtenida a través de la *retroalimentación *o del seguimiento del progreso respect de los indicadores.


----------

